# Muskie Route



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Ran my "muskie route" Wednesday hitting 5 spots
in LMR, Todd's Fork, and Cowan Creek. Got a small
muskie 28". Lost a hog at the bank at Devils Hole
on Todd's Fork; probably 20 Lbs. I hate when that 
happens!


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

You're doin that from the bank not from a boat?


----------



## welts (May 8, 2005)

Do not know where Todd's Creek is ? welts-mskckr


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

fish-a-lot said:


> Ran my "muskie route" Wednesday hitting 5 spots
> in LMR, Todd's Fork, and Cowan Creek. Got a small
> muskie 28". Lost a hog at the bank at Devils Hole
> on Todd's Fork; probably 20 Lbs. I hate when that
> happens!



Did you run your "tavern route" at the same time? Good luck with those 20lb hogs.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

todds has some nice fish from time to time. there used to be an old guy who fished with big live suckers under floats up there and caught atleast 2 every time out. he fished the big ugly slow holes way up though.


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Fishing from the bank. I did not run the "tavern route",
but I hear you can get 200 lb. hogs there (lol)


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Fish-a-lot, are you the guy I talked to at First Creek catching minnows Tuesday afternoon?


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

No it wasn't me, might have been Rick.
I've been fishing the Ohio River most of
this week. Caught alot of white bass
and got a monster spoonbill today
34 lb. I tried to post picture and cant 
figure it out. File to big (maybe fish is
to big LOL)


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

open the pic with paint and then you can resize it, click on image, then stretch/skew, and reduce it with percentage. Thats how I reduce my sizes. Hope it helps.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The Little Miami does offer some decent musky fishing. Todds fork is also a very nice area for smallies and channel cats. It's in Morrow and empties into the Little Miami river at that point. Loveland has an area that produces a few nice muskie once in awhile....... Good luck fellows..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Got this spoonbill Saturday, We've been catching quite 
a few of them while verticle jigging for white bass and 
hybrids.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

hope you put spoonbill back in they are listed as thratened in onio but nice size fish 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/padlfish.htm


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow that is awesome would love to catch one of those or at least see one up close
________
Maine Dispensaries


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

spoonbills are prob the coolest thing ever... wish they were catchable without snaggin. i just want a pic with one


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

The spoonbill was returned to the water unharmed after
the picture was taken. Buy the way, it is legal to snag and 
keep spoonbills in the Ohio River with a Kentucky license.
Kentucky owns 99% of the water on the Ohio border.
Large numbers of fishermen snag for them below the
Meldahl Dam on the Ky. side. The spawning run starts
next week for anyone who wants to give it a try.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a HUGE spoonbill! I've never been lucky enough to get one while casting for striper, but I have seen plenty snagged. Nice fight!

What type of water (slack/rapids) do you catch muskie from in these areas? Lures?

I fish the same water, but target smallies and would like to give muskie a try. Thanks!


----------

